# Chest hair ???



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Alright lads weird one for ya. I aint in to bodybuilding competitions but i know some of you are and want to know what you do for the chest hair i dont want it but get rash when i shave it and the rugby lads take the ****. How can i do it to make it look neat. Plus it will please the misses to see definition on my body with out the jungle lol :beer:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

DS1 said:


> Alright lads weird one for ya. I aint in to bodybuilding competitions but i know some of you are and want to know what you do for the chest hair i dont want it but get rash when i shave it and the rugby lads take the ****. How can i do it to make it look neat. Plus it will please the misses to see definition on my body with out the jungle lol :beer:


 Waxing, or hair removal cream...


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Mach 3...


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

mach3 turbo:tongue:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

use an electric (body) hair trimmer. basically gives you a number 0, and no rash

can also use the guard and have it a bit longer. Don't go near your nutsack with the guard off though


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

gerg said:


> use an electric (body) hair trimmer. basically gives you a number 0, and no rash
> 
> can also use the guard and have it a bit longer. Don't go near your nutsack with the guard off though


HA HA HA no way misses wont be happy then lol:lol: :lol:


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Clippers with a short setting/low guard.

Tis what I use for manscaping.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

gerg said:


> Don't go near your nutsack with the guard off though


This:lol: Use razor on nutsack.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

adlewar said:


> mach3 turbo:tongue:


Flash fu*ker:laugh:


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

What about waxing, more and more beauty salons are doing treatments for blokes. I have used the wax strips myself but must confess I am not the hairiest of critters out in the wild.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

DS1 said:


> HA HA HA no way misses wont be happy then lol:lol: :lol:


and don't confuse your wifes epilator for a hair trimmer...


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

gerg said:


> use an electric (body) hair trimmer. basically gives you a number 0, and no rash
> 
> can also use the guard and have it a bit longer. Don't go near your nutsack with the guard off though


Sounds like your saying this from a personal experience LMFAOOO !! :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:

Shaving leaves me abit rashy and sometimes spots pop up i found the best thing is hair removal cream but it takes away for the smell of ass to go away lol


----------



## Male Waxing (Apr 8, 2010)

DS1 said:


> Alright lads weird one for ya. I aint in to bodybuilding competitions but i know some of you are and want to know what you do for the chest hair i dont want it but get rash when i shave it and the rugby lads take the ****. How can i do it to make it look neat. Plus it will please the misses to see definition on my body with out the jungle lol :beer:


Waxing enhances your muscle definition. To have silky skin, no itching and have no root hair appearing on your skin, waxing is the best option. Removes hair by the root, weaken and decrease the amount of hair. A chest waxing procedure, for example, take between 25 to 30 minutes, depending on amount of hair to remove, and last longer between 3 to 5 weeks. In the past 8 months i been asking guys to tell me which area from their chest they think is more uncomfortable to get waxed and the majority says it is lower belly, however still bearable. I use hot waxing to remove hairs from the chest, is much more comfortable and painless.

hope this helps.

marcia


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> Ass hair really pi55es my off, don't fancy shaving it and it coming back all spikey!


LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: seriously dude LOL


----------



## courage (Apr 21, 2010)

gerg said:


> use an electric (body) hair trimmer. basically gives you a number 0, and no rash
> 
> can also use the guard and have it a bit longer. Don't go near your nutsack with the guard off though


^^ with you here man, it works great! and i'd never think of bringing that near my nuts haha


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i tried waxing my belly once to see what all the fuss was about...

slightly less painful than being kicked in the nuts, and blood everywhere

don't think it works very well if you have multiple hairs growing out of each follicle (not sure if that's normal for body hair)


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

I got my legs waxed for charity recently, didn't hurt a bit at the time, but stung and tingled a bit afterwards, obv your chest would be more sensitive (i think?) but with correct technique/aftercare I'm sure it wouldn't be too much hassle, even better if you paid for it to be done by a pro then it would barely hurt at all and you'd get better service...plus if you're lucky she might be a hottie


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

I am one of those very hairy men that have to shave chest, back, stomach and arms daily (except back and she does that when she can be ar$ed) in order to look human. Only problem is that it grows back so bloody quickly and spikes the girlfriend and goes all spotty and razor rashy So last night she used her epilator on my arms and back and tonight I have chest, stomach and shoulders to look forward to. 

OMG epilating my back was possibly the most painful thing I have ever done, as my hair is thick and grows in clumps of 3 or 4 hairs out of one follicle it has left lots of little holes where my follicles used to be and its stinging like a b!tch today. I would say the pain must be comparable to child birth!! :cursing: However, once the rash dies down it'll be worth it, it's really smooth and looks so much better than stubble and will get easier next time. I tried hair removal cream but had to leave it on so long it burnt my skin and left a rash. Also tried waxing but hair was too think and didn't end up too nice - wax stayed on hair and strip came apart!


----------



## jimmy52 (Apr 25, 2010)

Macho


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Well if your in the tight 5 you could rip it out from the roots, but if a Jessica in the backs you could always get it permed to enhance its natural curl lol

Nah serious if you want to be smooth shave it, tell the sods in the club house to stop checking you out so much.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

BLUTOS said:


> Well if your in the tight 5 you could rip it out from the roots, but if a Jessica in the backs you could always get it permed to enhance its natural curl lol


 :thumb: :lol:


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

just blowtorch it of


----------



## manaja (Feb 10, 2008)

I shave all over once a week, my girlfriend does my back, im 44 now, I only started shaving this January , I always thought it was effeminate to shave body hair, with the exception being bodybuilders, now I love being hairless much cleaner , I prefer it much more , wish Id done it years ago.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

BLUTOS said:


> Well if your in the tight 5 you could rip it out from the roots, but if a Jessica in the backs you could always get it permed to enhance its natural curl lol
> 
> Nah serious if you want to be smooth shave it, tell the sods in the club house to stop checking you out so much.


HA HA HA class mate nice one


----------



## Lifting49 (Mar 16, 2010)

I used to shave before wife and I got together, in the mistaken believe that (based on pop culture) 'women' and therefore she would prefer a smooth chest - but nah, she wanted it all back - well, had to oblige didn't I? :~)


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

women love the chest hair! keep it :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Male Waxing said:


> I use hot wax on the chest, is much more comfortable and *painless*.


like fvck it is! :laugh:


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i had mine waxed once a year until a two year ago its due again(desperatly) but i am too fat at the moment to get it done lmao


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

i got her to wax my back.im nowhere near hairy but there was a good few there.my god i must be a wimp as tears were in my eyes with every peel of the strip.mach 3 turbo from now on.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

doylejlw said:


> women love the chest hair! keep it :thumb:


Really? Thought there was a poll on here that said most women hate it:lol:


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> I actually cut my bawsack the other day with my new hair trimmer :lol:
> 
> Ass hair really pi55es my off, don't fancy shaving it and it coming back all spikey!


solidarity :cool2:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Chest wigs are sh1t whether women like them or not. There's just no need.


----------

